# Due Today



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't think tonight is the night though! This is her right now










I am getting so inpatient and I have to work on Wednesday :/


----------



## debsue (Feb 25, 2014)

She is beautiful, bet the kittens are gorgeous xx good luck x


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Such a lovely looking cat. I hope everything goes well for her and the kittens when she is ready


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww bless her, she is beautiful, it can just happen though can't it? Our Xenia showed no signs of labour, no temperature, nothing which made us think labour was imminent. Suddenly she laid down in her bed and started to push, 7 babies were born within two hours. It was the quickest and the most easy birth we have had. We were so pleased we hadn't popped out to the shop for a couple of hours otherwise she would have been all on her own, it was her first litter too.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely picture Pipje  I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer, though she does look far too relaxed there :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Awwww!! Good luck mama!! :laugh:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Still nothing!









Today is 65 days from the time the breeder heard screams 67 days since I brought her there. I am so impatient, I know but I cannot wait to meet them  she is playing hard to get with me


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Wednesday it is then 'cos cats seem to follow sods law!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Still nothing but I think it will happen today. No discharge nor licking but she's mewing in my face the whole time. I hope it's tonight, rather than today though. I'd feel better with my husband around.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous girl, hope all goes well.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it's time. She's just gone into her box and is purring rhythmically.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck, hope it all goes smoothly for you and your lovely girl


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ooh how exciting, best of luck xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

She's taken possession of my hand and won't let me leave.

I wish my husband were







here. I just hope everything will be alright


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

My girls must touch me too  You'll be fine, don't stress or she'll pick up on it.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

1st one cream boy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope all goes well - congratulations on the first arrival :thumbup1:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

103g. I think there are more but so far nothing yet


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pipje said:


> 103g. I think there are more but so far nothing yet


Awww little man! :001_wub: How is mum doing?? Any more signs? I cant really remember my British births now, seems like a million years ago, I think she went a while between kittens, is that heat pad hot? Remember they can dehydrate kittens so I wouldn't use one unless its under lots of blankets!!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

2nd is also a cream boy. 101g
3rd is a lilac/lilac tortie


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Awww little man! :001_wub: How is mum doing?? Any more signs? I cant really remember my British births now, seems like a million years ago, I think she went a while between kittens, is that heat pad hot? Remember they can dehydrate kittens so I wouldn't use one unless its under lots of blankets!!


Mum is well, thanks! She's been really amazing. I haven't had to help her except the 4th one(which I did just in case). The heat pad is a snugglesafe and kitten was returned to mum after weighing (squeezing, mum thinking "my baby!"


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Pleased all is going well, has she finished now or are there any more, they are nice weights aren't they? Well done to 'Mum' x


----------



## Siamese Mommy (Jul 8, 2014)

Aw, congrats!!! Do you think there are any more still coming?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see pictures of these kittens as they grow. Mum is absolutely beautiful and the colours sound lovely.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Awww great weights! Lilac tortie, I am jealous!! :001_wub: 
Oh I know its a snuggle safe!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it normal for a queen to pant after labour is complete? Her last one was at 1615. I thought she might have one more because of the panting but no contractions, seems settled (other than the panting).


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes I have had panting before with my bsh girl especially when the weather is hot - can't wait to see pictures of the kittens , mum is a stunner


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

No lilac torties this time. Typical. Last time, I wanted a blue girl but got 4 blue torties and 1 cream. Now, I want lilac torties but got 2 lilac selfs and 2 creams still love them obviously!! It's a nice, even nest this time.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful, congratulations


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They're beautiful. Mum looks very content x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous. xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations , well done mum and midwife ....

Always the case when you want something .. I got lucky this time and got my Chocolate point girl ... 

Looking forward to seeing them grow


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nooo I shouldn't have looked!! Sooo cute! :001_wub: I miss my British, I want one now!! :laugh:


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

They are absolutely gorgeous,look forward to seeing them grow


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

They are sweet little things. I've marked the first cream boy green and the 2nd lilac with pink nail polish. 

Most of all, I love mummy cat. She is so sweet, a good mum and so affectionate to me. She calls for me when I'm gone and follows me if I let her. I can just see the trust in her eyes. I wish I could stay home and hang out with the cats all day long...


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

They are beautiful and mum looks to be doing a great job with them :thumbsup:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

At work but have 2 photos


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw just beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Gorgeous, what a beautiful little family


----------



## CattingYou (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful mum and kittens. Glad everything went smoothly for her


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I LOVE THOSE PICS!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Beautiful


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

SQUEEEEeeeeeeeeeee! :001_wub::001_wub: stunning colours


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't cope with the cuteness!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So beautiful


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous little ones :001_wub:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely plump healthy looking babies, cream & lilac? lilac-cream? Just a bit puzzled over the red splodge on one of the kitten's hind feet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Lovely plump healthy looking babies, cream & lilac? lilac-cream? Just a bit puzzled over the red splodge on one of the kitten's hind feet.


Nail polish I think OS


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Nail polish I think OS


Isn't the kitten a bit young just now for that sort of thing?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the pics, they are adorable,especially the little cream one yawning lol


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Nail polish indeed. Pink toes for this little boy


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I love these babies Everyday, I can't help but smile at them!

Cream boy #1










Cream boy # 2









Lilac girl










Lilac boy


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

That lilac boy looks like he's going to be a little bruiser! Beautiful babies!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg you are so lucky to be spending the next few mths with these cutestars , will you keep any ? mum is adorrrrrrrrrable  congrats


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Milo at 2-3 weeks


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Roly Poly at 2-3 weeks


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Ellie (2-3weeks old)


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Buttercup (as above)


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Lord, they are so cute, I can't stand it. I don't know how you will part with any of them, they're just too adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

beatiful babies


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cute bubs


----------



## debsue (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful babies x


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I love them all...but Ellie, she is something else, I want Ellie :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Babies will be 6 weeks old soon and are very naughty already. I'm pretty happy with this nest so far. Pipje is much more relaxed, the kittens have good character and our other cats aren't too bothered (Pechje even likes them...). I had feared that the kittens might be a little afraid of humans as I work full-time now but they seem to still like us, are healthy and funny. The only one suffering from the full-time job is myself, I suppose haha

The boys:

Milo (he is a light cream and more importantly for creams, has almost no stripes/ghostmarking-only his eyebrows at the moment). Very sweet and VERY whiny.










Roly Poly (very naughty but very sociable. He and Pechje sleep together. Fun boy)










The girls:
I am keeping one but I don't know which one yet:/ I like them both for different reasons. Buttercup has better type, bigger head etc. but big ears but Ellie has lighter fur and smaller ears. People say always pick type over everything else but I don't know. Good type and big ears means another Pipje. Buttercup's behaviour is like Pipje's too and I think we can only have one of those in this house (the Dutch word for it is 'pittige tante' =spicy aunty). But then Buttercup looks at me with her naughty eyes and I melt so I'm like yeah Buttercup it is. Ellie runs up to me and I think "I pick you, Ellie"... *sigh*

Ellie (sweet, gentle yet not boring, confident)










Buttercup (naughty, funny, sweet, a bit rude to the other cats at times)


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

How quick the weeks have passed! The kittens will be 13 weeks tomorrow and will fly out of the nest tomorrow. Roly Poly will live alone with an older couple for a week but will have another kitten companion next week. Milo and Buttercup will live together. Eleanor stays with me


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

They are SO cute!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

pipje said:


> How quick the weeks have passed! The kittens will be 13 weeks tomorrow and will fly out of the nest tomorrow. Roly Poly will live alone with an older couple for a week but will have another kitten companion next week. Milo and Buttercup will live together. Eleanor stays with me


That went so quickly! I can't get enough of their little chunky faces :001_wub:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I missed the 6 week update, they're gorgeous.

Hope they all settle well into their new homes.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Such gorgeous little darlings.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry but a 13 week update without pictures shame on you!!

They look beautiful in the 6 week update, but we need further pictures please.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Sorry but a 13 week update without pictures shame on you!!
> 
> They look beautiful in the 6 week update, but we need further pictures please.


This is them at the vet for theirs vacs (12 weeks old)
From l-r: Buttercup, Milo, Eleanor, Roly Poly


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

More photos! You've just given me an excuse to spam this thread!

Milo









On the morning he left the nest (above 2.2kilos!)










Roly Poly

Pictures taken in his new home on Monday. A little scared but quite settled


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

The girls

Eleanor









Buttercup


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Last drink before they left. Ellie has the milk bar to herself now


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well done to you and Pipje, what a fantastic litter.

I have died from cuteness overload!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you very much. 

Stunning pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

What beautiful kittens seeing them has made my day!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

They are so gorgeous. Their personalities just shine out in those wonderful photographs


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg they are just the most beautiful chunky fluffs! Oh I could eat them up, stunning!


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Tut tut, only 8 pictures? :001_wub:
I just love these little teddy bears!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words. This was such a model nest, no medical issues, no accidents, sweet nice kittens.... the only dramatic bit was finding the right owners. We went through so many before we got the right ones!


----------

